# How to remove transaxle?!?!!? (have tranny almost out..... asap please))



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

I need to know..... the FSM is a bitch to follow and we almost all the bolts off.... thanks....



Do we have to have the tool they say we need for some shit?


Thanks, Laters Andrew


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

transaxel? . iono if that is a real thing it mite be. but are u talking about the Drive Axel by any chance?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

*make sure* u have all the bolts and sensors/wiring disconnected. then with the help of a friend place a jack underneath the tranny and a jack underneath the oil pan with a block of wood in between the jack and pan. just "wiggle" the tranny out. it will come out.....just make sure everything is disconnected as u go.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

sometimes people miss some of the bolts on the rear mount, they are hard to see....this might help


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

okay...... it will come out if I knew how to remove those damn axles! you know..... one on each side.... the first thing your supose to do...



I dont know how to remove them! Please help.... 


Do I need to remove them?



Thanks, Laterz, Andrew


PS they look like minature driveshafts if that helps... one on each side...

This is the first FWD car i have worked on.... (rx7's, mustangs, 240sx's, ect.....)



Thanks for the picture!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

taking em out makes it a lot easier  

1. pull struts off of steering knuckle
2. remove axle nut cotter pin
3. loosen axle nut...u might need a impact gun or big breaker bar
4. pull axle out of hub
5. thread axle nut onto axle with a couple of threads and tap with a rubber mallet if its stubborn.
6. pop axle out of tranny with a big screwdriver.

install is reverse of removal, except....lubricate the axle input seals on the tranny and use new cotter pins.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

oh and the *Husky*1.25in 6pt 0.5 in drive deep socket from *Home Depot*works great for the axle nut


----------

